# FCC Yields To DirecTV, Dish On HD Carriage



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Interesting.
http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6543480.html?desc=topstory


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

this link isn't working.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> this link isn't working.


It worked for me. Interesting article but nothing that hasn't been bantered around for awhile.


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

The bottom line is that both Dish and DirecTV can continue to advertise HD, charge for HD, but not actually deliver HD. They don't have to carry all broadcast HD either. 

"The National Association of Broadcasters, which did not return requests for comment, is probably going to be unhappy because the FCC plans to allow DirecTV and Dish to down convert broadcasters’ HD signals to a less pristine picture resolution for several years."

Perhaps customers need to "down convert" our monthly payments?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It would take nearly 1300 HD channels to cover all the HD locals nation wide by satellite, whereas cable companys only have to provide at most 23 HD local channels


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I think what they mean is that D* & E* can down convert local HD to SD for those with only SD sets. That would be better than dropping an entire channel until the whole world has unconverted to all-HD.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

The big thing is that Dish and DirecTv will eventually have to provide every digital/HD channel in a market, not just the big 4. This is what they mean by "carry 1, carry all".



> For example, by Feb. 17, 2010, DirecTV and Dish Network need to provide full HD carriage in 15% of their HD markets. Dish Network has 35 HD markets today. If a 15% quota were in place today, EchoStar would have a "carry one, carry all in HD" obligation in just 5 markets.
> 
> The benchmark jumps to 30% in the second year, 60% in the third and 100% in the fourth.
> 
> Because the FCC didn't specify the markets that had to be served, DirecTV and Dish Network are free to pursue a large-market strategy, which could keep rural consumers waiting a long time for their local TV signals in HD via satellite.


From that last paragraph, it sounds like the satellite companies may never provide HD for every market (or at least it will be many, many years in the future).


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

This is actually very good news. It means that DirecTV and Dish can carry the major stations in a market in HD without having to carry every station in HD. They don't have the capacity for that and it would constain their ability to expand HD locals. As long as they are carrying the network affiliates in my area, I really don't care about the rest. I don't think they should even be required to carry every SD station in a market.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

rcoleman111 said:


> This is actually very good news. It means that DirecTV and Dish can carry the major stations in a market in HD without having to carry every station in HD. They don't have the capacity for that and it would constain their ability to expand HD locals. As long as they are carrying the network affiliates in my area, I really don't care about the rest. I don't think they should even be required to carry every SD station in a market.


I hardly ever watch the four stations that have HD out of about 15 stations. Stations in HD: KTVU ch 2 FOX, KPIX ch 5 CBS, KGO ch 7, KNTV 11 NBC.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I hardly ever watch the four stations that have HD out of about 15 stations. Stations in HD: KTVU ch 2 FOX, KPIX ch 5 CBS, KGO ch 7, KNTV 11 NBC.


Will set top indoor OTA antennas pick up HD signals for UHF stations or just VHF ones?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It depends on the antenna. UHF set top antennas are available.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

DBS gets a pass
DBS Earns An HD Pass

(Multichannel News) _ Washington" DirecTV and Dish Network have won major concessions from the Federal Communications Commission on the carriage of local TV signals in high-definition following completion of broadcasters' digital transition early next year, FCC and industry officials said last week.

The satellite companies struck a deal with the FCC that was far better than the HD carriage rules imposed on all cable operators, regardless of size, last September.

The five-member FCC did not announce the vote or release the text of the rules.

An FCC official said the vote was unanimous.

Full Story: http://avid.broadcastnewsroom.com/ar....jsp?id=340590


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

What are you going to do when the only competition depends on rocket-launched satellites for bandwidth?


----------

